# Homemade LED Spotlights



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is a brief tut. on how I made my LED spotlights. I saw similar spotlights posted here and there, but I wanted something a little more inconspicuous, so I went scrounging in my basement when I came across these, and knew that I would base my spotlights around these. So, here it goes:

Materials:









**NOTE: Be sure to use a proper power source so that your resistors match up with the voltage you are supplying it with. I used an old 12V AC to DC adapter, with resistors to match. This adapter will run quite a few spotlights with no problems.***

You will also need a soldering gun and wire strippers.

Step 1:
Solder the resistor to the shorter lead of your LED. Then, strip a length of wire and solder it to the resistor, and add another wire to the remaining lead (I used about 15' per spotlight). Tape all of your connections well. 









Step 2:
Straighten out your fence tie, then bend at a 90° angle 2" from the top. Cut a 2" piece of 1/4" tubing, and use 2 cable ties to attach it to the fence tie. Feed the wire attached to the LED through the front of the tubing, and out the back. The LED should fit very snugly. Use a cable tie to keep the wires neat, and attach the wire to your power source. Make sure you attach the pos./neg. wires from the adapter to the LED correctly. If it doesn't light up, switch the wires, and it should work.









Step 3:
Plug it in, and you're done. This is one LED from about 3' away:


















NOTES:
As stated before, depending on the mA of your power source, you can run multiple sets of spotlights off of one source.

To diffuse the light, you can simply add a piece of matte scotch tape to the tip of the tubing.

Push the spotlights into the ground, and bend the 90° angle until the light is aimed in the right direction.

If you have any questions, please ask them.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

That rocks! Great job man


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

cool idea - if you shorten the led and resistor leads and seal all connections in hot melt glue after soldering they will become waterproof. I also recommend that you tape the wires to the aluminum fence tie to act as a strain relief in case the wire gets tripped over or pulled in some way.


----------

